

Show HN: Interactive Paper Time Tracker - adib
http://basil-salad.com/wp/labs/interactive-paper-time-tracker/

======
relix
Maybe you can find some inspiration here: <http://bubbletimer.com/>

------
smackay
Take a look at <http://davidseah.com/> The productivity tools section has a
cornucopia of printable task lists, calendars, etc. designed to make you more
productive.

